# Pond Picture



## tieman (Feb 22, 2005)

Thought i would share a picture of a pond that belongs to some family members.

Its ~50,000 gallons, all the fish where introduced when 4" of smaller.
Many Hundreds of minnow's, started with only 50 minnows
Hundres of Comets
50 or so Koi
2 Bubble Goldfish (not sure if that name is correct)
2 Catfish

I love to just go out there and watch. i got more pictures too.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! I want one!


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

what kind of catfish? Also, any with a reference point? Like a chair or person, so we can get a idea of the size of the fish and pond?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice variety of colors of koi in the pond.


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

OMG I am so jealous! Just wondering, how did they acquire all those comets and koi? Did they buy them, or did they breed? I know it can get rather pricey to acquire so many koi. And I wanna see more of your pics.

I have a plastic one with a koi, shubunkin, and four comets in it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome! thatnk you for sharing!


----------



## tieman (Feb 22, 2005)

Here are some more pictures.

None of the koi has breed yet, but they are really close. the goldfish did almost immeadiatly, and the minnows have like rabbits. the minnows are absolutly necessary because they keep the misquito's from breeding.

I think the most expensive fish they bought was 12 dollars. a few of the koi are so beautiful, perfect looking koi. its amazing to watch them all school up and do laps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

woa. that pond is huge. it's sooo beautiful! my grandparents have a pond but it must be at most a 6th of that! :shock:


----------



## tieman (Feb 22, 2005)

Scuba Kid @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> woa. that pond is huge. it's sooo beautiful! my grandparents have a pond but it must be at most a 6th of that! :shock:


thats funny, because this pond is my grandparents pond, haha


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

THanks for making me feel old again. I have a pond and dont even have kids. Now you make it sound like ponds are for grandparents. :lol:


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

I would say I'm speechless but then I wouldn't be able to say Magnificant.
You have by far the most wonderful Pond I've seen in a while , good job
Don't know the name of the goldfish but the minnows are Gambusia and yes they are wonderful at keeping the skeeters away, some spawnig mat tied to the sides may get the Koi to go at it but you'll need to keep an eye on it due to the tasty nature remove it soon after the spawn and put it in a child's pool with a foam filter and an air supply godd luck though if you had more fish you may have to get a bigger or another pond  oh and by the way WOW


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I was under the impression that if goldfish and koi got big enough, they'd eat littler fish... like minnows. Do some get eaten? You said they breed like rabbits, so I'm sure there would be enough to survive getting snacked on LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what species of catfish do they have?


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow!! What a beautiful pond!! Thank you soooo much for posting the picture! I want a pond now too!!


----------

